# Greetings to all



## Gav (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi all, 

I'm Gav , 
Hobbies Metal detecting with my two CTX 3030's 
I got into camping & bush craft due to my brother in-laws bush craft camp site. 

Love cooking on my BBQ Smoker nothing like 8 hour slow smoked meats. 

Currently working on my van conversion 

king regards

Gav


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi Gav, welcome aboard


----------



## mjvw (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi Gav, welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Makzine (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## jeanette (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

Love the roof tent!


----------



## Gav (Apr 3, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Love the roof tent!


Took some effort to get it up there had to buy a complete ladder set due to the height issues 
Hope to use it this year


----------



## Robmac (Apr 3, 2020)

Gav said:


> Took some effort to get it up there had to buy a complete ladder set due to the height issues
> Hope to use it this year



I had an Authomes Columbus roof tent on top of a Citroen Dispatch once. 

Absolutely loved it and would have one again in a heartbeat. Mrs not so keen though!


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Gav (Apr 3, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I had an Authomes Columbus roof tent on top of a Citroen Dispatch once.
> 
> Absolutely loved it and would have one again in a heartbeat. Mrs not so keen though!


Mine ain't so keen, but good point I go drinking round the camp fire with the lads, then I go to bed in the roof tent with TV and don't wake her up lol


----------



## The laird (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi great to have another new member join up hope you enjoy and post as much as possible esp at this time we are in just now


----------



## Forresbroons (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi Gav 
welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi Gav welcome to the mad house.
Need to send us some photos of the van conversion.

Enjoy.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 4, 2020)

Welcome aboard, Gav


----------



## izwozral (Apr 4, 2020)

Hiya.


----------



## Gav (Apr 4, 2020)

The laird said:


> Hi great to have another new member join up hope you enjoy and post as much as possible esp at this time we are in just now


I hope to share some smiles


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Steve and Julie (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## REC (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello and welcome! Get that conversion done ready for the  release from isolation!


----------



## Gav (Apr 8, 2020)

REC said:


> Hello and welcome! Get that conversion done ready for the  release from isolation!


Well L shape seat / Bed done today. And mains hook up fitted . So am pushing along


----------



## FULL TIMER (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello from me, another metal detecting nut, I tend to use a Rutus Alter 71 these days still got a Minelab Safari but it's a bit to heavy for me to use for any length of time now. As you know with this virus thing we can't  get out in the fields either. As for the camping side of things we are full time so still doing that (although locked down on a closed CL site) but I'm itching to get back out on the fields.


----------



## Gav (Apr 12, 2020)

FULL TIMER said:


> Hello from me, another metal detecting nut, I tend to use a Rutus Alter 71 these days still got a Minelab Safari but it's a bit to heavy for me to use for any length of time now. As you know with this virus thing we can't  get out in the fields either. As for the camping side of things we are full time so still doing that (although locked down on a closed CL site) but I'm itching to get back out on the fields.


I had the E-trac, but after Two weekends with Gordon Heratige, I moved over to the CTX, due to the 4 types of coils I have one CTX runs a 9" coil. & My other one runs a 17" with two different settings. 
Do miss getting out having a giggle. 
Never know our paths may of crossed as I did go all over the UK for events. 
I did convert a ford galaxy for camping nothing as good as my van will be. 
Hope to be at a detecting event in October. 

Be safe 

Regards 
Gav


----------



## izwozral (Apr 12, 2020)

Hiya.


----------

